# AW Legends R14 preview



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Autoworld has pictures of the upcoming funny cars in their 'Legends' series on their web site, under 'Future Releases'. It looks like Release 14 
(May 2014) will have:

USA 1 Camaro
Connie Kalitta mustang
King Cobra mustang
Gene Snow charger

http://www.autoworldstore.com/category_s/119.htm?searching=Y&sort=3&cat=119&show=20&page=2


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

They look great. So glad AW is doing these!!!!


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice cars but I'm surprised they would do a car of a convicted child molester (Gene Snow).


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Assuming he's still alive, I wonder if Snow gets any cut from the sales of these cars.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Here are better pictures from aw, gtpguy if this isnt ok let me know i will take it down, just wanted to let everyone see the four of them in a better pic.

Wheelz63


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> Here are better pictures from aw, gtpguy if this isnt ok let me know i will take it down, just wanted to let everyone see the four of them in a better pic.
> 
> Wheelz63


Hi bud. Please put me down for 2 sets of the 4 cars. Thanks :dude:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the photos. This is what I've been waiting for. Any idea when these will show up?

I guessed right, except for the King Cobra. I figured they would do the Shirley Muldowney car to match up with the Connie Kalitta car. Maybe they will do it later. I hope they keep doing the Legends cars. How about some Legends top fuel dragsters?


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

With cars that cool looking I can see why there are so many AW haters....

I am really hoping the upcoming stock cars are going to be done like this too. I really think these cars look better than the other cars they made. And those are great too.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Also these castings look original, are they?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Gene Snow*



asennafan said:


> Nice cars but I'm surprised they would do a car of a convicted child molester (Gene Snow).


 WOW !...I didn't know that about Gene Snow....Hmmmm...if thats True, and AW Lawyers finally get wind of this, you can bet that AW will Pull Those Gene Snow Cars faster than Aurora Pulled those Peter Revson Sets and Cars after he died !
And if any of those Gene Snow cars actually make it to market, before being yanked, they will be one Highly Collectible Car !


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> WOW !...I didn't know that about Gene Snow....Hmmmm...if thats True, and AW Lawyers finally get wind of this, you can bet that AW will Pull Those Gene Snow Cars faster than Aurora Pulled those Peter Revson Sets and Cars after he died !
> And if any of those Gene Snow cars actually make it to market, before being yanked, they will be one Highly Collectible Car !


 
It didn't stop them from making diecast cars w/ his name on them?





------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

OH ! 


SCJ said:


> It didn't stop them from making diecast cars w/ his name on them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

The car didn't make him do it...


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

IIRC, the Gene Snow Johnny Lightning diecasts, Polar Lights models, and Slixx decals were released before the child molestation info became public knowledge. This release is a little surprising.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

jeffaary said:


> IIRC, the Gene Snow Johnny Lightning diecasts, Polar Lights models, and Slixx decals were released before the child molestation info became public knowledge. This release is a little surprising.


 Uh, no!

He has sex offense charges dating back to the 70's.


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Also these castings look original, are they?


These are not new bodies.

The Charger is the same as the Hawaiian.
The Camaro us the same as Jungle Jim.
The Mustang is the same as Blue Max.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

AW is also doing the Gene Snow car in 1/18. I am sure they have done their homework.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Then they're idiots and I truly hope that POS isn't getting any royalties or anything.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

so .......

how do YOU really feel?

.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

There is also a Polar Lights Gene Snow Rambunctious model kit.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Snow still runs a team as recent as 2013. And is on nhra's top 50 list at #26. So I guess as far as the nhra is concerned, he is okay to show up at the races.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

blue55conv said:


> These are not new bodies.
> 
> The Charger is the same as the Hawaiian.
> The Camaro us the same as Jungle Jim.
> The Mustang is the same as Blue Max.


Oh yeah I don't know how I missed that but I did. But are these cars you mentioned new castings?


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> But are these cars you mentioned new castings?


I am not sure what you mean. When the Legends funny cars were introduced, the tooling was brand new. Those bodies had not been produced before by AW or anyone else. Now AW is releasing those same bodies with new paint schemes.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Have you noticed the gold rear wheels on the Gene Snow car? They are also on the 1/18 car. That is just like the real car.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

bad words are not to be used.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Wow...*

Wow.....That is unfortunate new about Gene Snow. Never knew that. Checked it out and it is true. Apparently Gene's last conviction was with a male.

So, that does make it interesting AW would do this car considering the many others. Will pass on this one.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Nhra funny cars*

I received a case of the new AW funny cars today.I only collect AW drag cars.Great looking cars.I have some extra if anyone needs them. Tom


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

rodstrguy said:


> The car didn't make him do it...


No, the car didn't but what's your point? Where I live people like that are sometimes known as rock spiders. They are best dealt with by firmly squishing under the heel of one's shoe. They are the low of the low... the absolute bottom of the barrel. Promotion of anything related to anyone who does such things is deplorable.

The question is........ were AW aware of this at the time of release (as if anyone will ever know the truth). Has anyone contacted AW about this? Oh, assuming AW pull the product, will anyone who now owns one and knows the guys background willingly keep the car. Will vendors continue to sell the car?

Pfffft.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I like the Rambunctious car. I am aware of Gene's history, but I still like the car. That doesn't mean that I will be going over to his house to watch TV. I would probably buy an OJ Bronco chase set, if they had one.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

blue55conv said:


> i like the rambunctious car. I am aware of gene's history, but i still like the car. That doesn't mean that i will be going over to his house to watch tv. I would probably buy an oj bronco chase set, if they had one.


great comment, i have sold a bunch of his cars regardlous of his past, if everyone one was judged right now i bet someone somewhere could dig up some kind of dirt, just sayin. Have a good one all.

Richard,
wheelz63


----------

